# Trout opens Saturday!



## shellbellc (Mar 26, 2007)

Sending the boys out.  Hopefully they come back to load up the smoker!  Last year they came out awesome (first time trying trout).  What's your fav wood for trout?


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 26, 2007)

i love to smoke fishes..lol
got my start in smoking with fish being from Northern Ontario where the salmon and trout are plentiful
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






i sometimes use alder (yes people dont like it but on smallish trout it is good because it doesnt over power the taste of the meat)

also use maple,apple and almost any fruit tree

i dry rub them 

2 parts brown sugar
1 part pickling salt(kosher)
garlic powder
onion powder
lemon pepper
fresh cracked pepper

i usually rub them and let them sit in the fridge overnight or longer depending how strong i want to rub to be... i take them out, dry them with a fan blowing on them to set up the pellicle

my favorite to smoke is rainbows because when i am done they come out like a mild smoke salmon. My butcher/vacuum sealer/sausage maker/smoker loved my smoked fish and told me not to change my recipe...lol


----------



## bigal (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't wait to do trout this summer!!!  I have a semi-private lake in the Colorado Rockies that I can fish at that is filled w/rainbow trout.  I'm hope'n to get up there in July and bring home a bunch.  Had trout when I was a kid, loved it.  

I've got a special favorites on all the info about cleaning and smoking.  Plus I have you pro TURDS.  

give us all plenty of pics and ideas, I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 26, 2007)

Haven't smoked fish yet. Tonto and I used to fish the Gander River for North Atlantic Salmon and sometimes we got trout on the hook. Great fish fried up for breakfast.  "Tight Lines" to the boys!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 26, 2007)

Uses to catch a ton of brown and rainbow's on the Chatahootchie in Atlanta below Buford dam on Lake Lanier.  I never smoked em cause we were too busy broiling and frying em
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Good eats though.  Salmon eggs, whole kernel corn and pink marshmallow's used to knock their socks off.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 26, 2007)

where is the Garden River? i am from Sault Ste Marie and we use to fish the St. Mary's River in the fall...


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry teacup, that would be the "Gander River in New Foundland, Canada"...   lol


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 26, 2007)

yah i read that way wrong..lol

i think i am having fishing withdraws....lol


----------



## monty (Mar 27, 2007)

Gotta wait till April 14th for trout and salmon here. But within a 20 minute drive, boat in tow, some of the finest lake, stream and pond fishing in New England is available!

Had to slack off last season but will make it up this season!

Tight lines and Cheers!


----------

